# College football anyone?



## jerryb73 (Sep 2, 2017)

Some good games on opening weekend. Who ya like?

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm an Iowa Hawkeye fan. Home state. Always up for some college football chat!


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Some good games on opening weekend. Who ya like?
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


You in Bama?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 6, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> You in Bama?


Nope, Florida.. my girl is from Bama so we pull for them.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nope, Florida.. my girl is from Bama so we pull for them.


I'm in central FL. Where you?


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nope, Florida.. my girl is from Bama so we pull for them.


I got some family in Jacksonville. You guys be careful with that massive ass hurricane lol


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I got some family in Jacksonville. You guys be careful with that massive ass hurricane lol


Hurricanes have followed me since I was a baby. For someone who doesn't GO TO THEM, I've probably been in as many as anyone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I'm in central FL. Where you?


Northeast On the coast. So are you bucs or dolphins? I told you "yawn" about that game in the hurricane thread.. lol.. I'm from Indy so I'm diehard Colts fan..


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Northeast On the coast. So are you bucs or dolphins? I told you "yawn" about that game in the hurricane thread.. lol.. I'm from Indy so I'm diehard Colts fan..


Lived in Balt. 60s , seen all the greats Unitas, Berry, Smith, Lipscomb, Matte(damned good back), Mackey, Morrell. I'm a Buc. Looks like Ivan is going to get you east coast guys big time. Luck.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Some good games on opening weekend. Who ya like?
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


Clemson fan/alum here! 

Go Tigers!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2017)

anybody else hate Ohio St as much as I do?

I hope the Sooners whoop dat ass this weekend.

clemson/auburn should be a great one too. 

usc/stanford should also be good.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm an Iowa Hawkeye fan. Home state. Always up for some college football chat!


Lived in some berg once that ran Big 10 games at 3 A.M. or so. Caught Iowa several times. End of season I noticed, they've morphed into a fast, tight little ball club. Their bowl match was a higher ranked eastern type team ( big, strong, not so fast). I bet a hundred on Iowa straight up. They ran those big guys out of the stadium. Collected $250.Thought highly of Iowa ever since.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> Clemson fan/alum here!
> 
> Go Tigers!!


Auburn-Clemson: Week's marquee match IMO. Looking for a match


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Lived in some berg once that ran Big 10 games at 3 A.M. or so. Caught Iowa several times. End of season I noticed, they've morphed into a fast, tight little ball club. Their bowl match was a higher ranked eastern type team ( big, strong, not so fast). I bet a hundred on Iowa straight up. They ran those big guys out of the stadium. Collected $250.Thought highly of Iowa ever since.


Yeah Iowa can be hit and miss. They ain't no Alabama but they've repped nicely the past few years. This year they have some pretty good recruits playing ball, who committed to them the year they went undefeated in the reg season a couple years ago(first time ever). Love my Hawkeyes. Espenesa(If I'm spelling it right) is a freshman starting DE for them. The highest recruit they've ever landed before, he was the #1 DE prospect in the whole country the year he signed with us. Our defense looks to be STOUT. Offense needs some work, got a new QB but we still came out with the win this last weekend, I believe 28-3, may be wrong on the score. MIGHT I ADD, against a Wyoming QB that they are projecting to go 1st round next year. 

Still there were some frustrating moments to the game. 

I'm looking forward to this thread as the college football year goes on!

Also, I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan, but I'm not as big on NFL as college


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Auburn-Clemson: Week's marquee match IMO. Looking for a match


i actually think that usc stanford will be better. 

but 2 great Defenses in Aub and Clem. I've seen some sports guys picking aub to win the sec over bama.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Also, I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan,


i liked your whole post up to that.

E-A-G-L-E-S


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 7, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i liked your whole post up to that.
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S


Haha right on man. You guys remember the Iron bowl a few years ago?? Im not too up on the SEC and other conferences but I think it was Auburn and one of their rivals or something like that..

Long ass field goal try.. 50 to 60 yards or something like that, last couple seconds, last play of regulation, I believe tied game. The try was short and fielded by a returner who took it all the way to the other endzone, touchdown, the whole stadium swarmed the field. WAS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i actually think that usc stanford will be better.
> 
> but 2 great Defenses in Aub and Clem. I've seen some sports guys picking aub to win the sec over bama.


Auburn /SEC could happen. Anyone who thinks he can pick the Bama/Auburn winner is ripe to buy a bridge in Brooklyn.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Haha right on man. You guys remember the Iron bowl a few years ago?? Im not too up on the SEC and other conferences but I think it was Auburn and one of their rivals or something like that..
> 
> Long ass field goal try.. 50 to 60 yards or something like that, last couple seconds, last play of regulation, I believe tied game. The try was short and fielded by a returner who took it all the way to the other endzone, touchdown, the whole stadium swarmed the field. WAS FUCKING AWESOME.


Bama/ Auburn. Auburn won 3 or so miracle finish games that year.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Sep 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan


 Don't worry, you might be tarred and feathered but we won't turn you over to the Apaches, maybe. Here's a badge of honor, When Dallas and the Saints were in the same division the 1 and 10 Saints would beat the 10 and 1 Cowboys like a rented mule, year after year.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Don't worry, you might be tarred and feathered but we won't turn you over to the Apaches, maybe. Here's a badge of honor, When Dallas and the Saints were in the same division the 1 and 10 Saints would beat the 10 and 1 Cowboys like a rented mule, year after year.


Brutal man


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 9, 2017)

I heard so many excuses why Bama beat FSU, except the right answer. Cuz Bama is better. but I do live in Florida. Mostly Jag fans where I live so they don't really know football 

Btw GO COLTS!!!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2017)

War eagle.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> War eagle.


Got nothing against them. I’m from Indiana my girl from Bama so she got me pulling for them. I have no hatred for Auburn.. like most do from Bama


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Got nothing against them. I’m from Indiana my girl from Bama so she got me pulling for them. I have no hatred for Auburn.. like most do from Bama


I was born to a bama family and married an Auburn girl, my mom never forgave me, in fact I she died from a broken heart.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was born to a bama family and married an Auburn girl, my mom never forgave me, in fact I she died from a broken heart.


Yeah man, they don’t mess around. They take that stuff seriously.. I lived in Bama for about a year and a half and you are either one or the other period..


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah man, they don’t mess around. They take that stuff seriously.. I lived in Bama for about a year and a half and you are either one or the other period..


Of course Bama loves football. All the state has is college football and corruption.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Of course Bama loves football. All the state has is college football and corruption.


What that's not true, you take that back. Here I'll prove your wrong ........ok maybe you have a point.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What that's not true, you take that back. Here I'll prove your wrong ........ok maybe you have a point.


 Moma comes from a notorious Alabama crime family. I speak from first hand knowledge.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 20, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Moma comes from a notorious Alabama crime family. I speak from first hand knowledge.


So does the " LA " in your avatar stand for Lower Alabama.


Local joke


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So does the " LA " in your avatar stand for Lower Alabama.
> 
> 
> Local joke


Los Angeles this time. I grew up there(fabulous). Supposed to be a cheap 50's detective magazine cover kinda theme. Have had L.A.(lower Ala) nickname B4 tho.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 21, 2017)

If Syracuse beats Miami. Should/Will they move to the top 6?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2017)

Looking like Bama and UGA are heading for SEC showdown..


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 4, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah Iowa can be hit and miss. They ain't no Alabama but they've repped nicely the past few years. This year they have some pretty good recruits playing ball, who committed to them the year they went undefeated in the reg season a couple years ago(first time ever). Love my Hawkeyes. Espenesa(If I'm spelling it right) is a freshman starting DE for them. The highest recruit they've ever landed before, he was the #1 DE prospect in the whole country the year he signed with us. Our defense looks to be STOUT. Offense needs some work, got a new QB but we still came out with the win this last weekend, I believe 28-3, may be wrong on the score. MIGHT I ADD, against a Wyoming QB that they are projecting to go 1st round next year.
> 
> Still there were some frustrating moments to the game.
> 
> ...


Where you reckin Iowa will be ranked next week? Played a whale of a game.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Where you reckin Iowa will be ranked next week? Played a whale of a game.


Yeah my guess was 25th. My bad, saw you tagged me the other day and got distracted before messaging back.

Was a nice game to watch though if you're a hawkeye fan. 
I'm seeing exactly what I though we would this year from Iowa. Some hit and miss games, inconsistency because they have *a lot *of young players starting this year. I had been saying this will be a year to build for iowa and their young team. 

But I believe they will be ones to watch in the coming years as this team matures. We are playing this year with the highest talented roster that we ever have had before, in terms of high recruits, but, they're young and playing their first year of college ball so they won' be rockstars right off the bat. But fore example, we have a DE, our highest recruit we've ever landed, was the number one DE in the country for recruits the year he signed and this year he's starting, along with many other talented first year starters.

So now seeing how last week's game went, any predictions on this weekend at Wisconsin?? My guess is an easy win by Wisconsin, the hawks are doing well, but they're still young and going to be inconsistent for the year I believe.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 7, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah my guess was 25th. My bad, saw you tagged me the other day and got distracted before messaging back.
> 
> Was a nice game to watch though if you're a hawkeye fan.
> I'm seeing exactly what I though we would this year from Iowa. Some hit and miss games, inconsistency because they have *a lot *of young players starting this year. I had been saying this will be a year to build for iowa and their young team.
> ...


On the charts at 25. Good pick. I had them at 21 or 22 (better than USF?). Agree a loss looks likely to Wisci. A win, tho, would knock the rankings for a loop. Go Hawkeyes.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> On the charts at 25. Good pick. I had them at 21 or 22 (better than USF?). Agree a loss looks likely to Wisci. A win, tho, would knock the rankings for a loop. Go Hawkeyes.


Yeah a guy I work with who's a big sports fan thinks the hawks are going to beat them. I think they have the weapons, but they just haven't figured out how to keep the machine oiled properly yet. 

Should be a fun game, I'll be having a big cookout with family and friends. Go hawks!


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Got nothing against them. I’m from Indiana my girl from Bama so she got me pulling for them. I have no hatred for Auburn.. like most do from Bama


I think most in Bama only dislike Auburn when they are playing the Tide.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I think most in Bama only dislike Auburn when they are playing the Tide.


Idk bout that.. that’s not what I’ve seen..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2017)

Georgia has their hands full with Auburn @Bareback


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Georgia has their hands full with Auburn @Bareback


Warrrrr Eagle Hey !!!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2017)

@jerryb73 I guess we'll be playing the#1 team next week and whooping that ass too.

Well hopefully whooping that ass.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @jerryb73 I guess we'll be playing the#1 team next week and whooping that ass too.
> 
> Well hopefully whooping that ass.


In the Iron Bowl ANYTHING is possible.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2017)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> In the Iron Bowl ANYTHING is possible.


Ohh yeah!!

WDE


----------



## Bareback (Nov 25, 2017)

War Damn Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@jerryb73 
@A.K.A. Overgrowem


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Nov 29, 2017)

I’m really convinced Auburn is the best team in the country as of today. Very disappointed The U wet the bed against Pitt. College football is better when The U is relevant.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> War Damn Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @jerryb73
> @A.K.A. Overgrowem


I'm hoping for Clemson v Auburn part 2 for the Nat'l Championship. Although Auburn is much better than when we beat y'all in week 1.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2017)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> I’m really convinced Auburn is the best team in the country as of today. Very disappointed The U wet the bed against Pitt. College football is better when The U is relevant.


UGA should have never gotten rid of Richt. Miami is close but Clemson gonna whoop dat ass this Saturday


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Nov 29, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> UGA should have never gotten rid of Richt. Miami is close but Clemson gonna whoop dat ass this Saturday


I’m almost positive it’s not going to be an ass whooping lol. We fell victim to that #2 that was by the name. I’m rooting for full on chaos this weekend: OU losing, Clemson losing and I need Auburn to blow the socks off of UGA. If that happens, it SHOULD be Auburn #1, Miami #2, Wisconsin #3 with Bama at #4. TCU and Clemson being the first 2 left out. If Wisconsin loses, it gets really messy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2017)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> I’m almost positive it’s not going to be an ass whooping lol. We fell victim to that #2 that was by the name. I’m rooting for full on chaos this weekend: OU losing, Clemson losing and I need Auburn to blow the socks off of UGA. If that happens, it SHOULD be Auburn #1, Miami #2, Wisconsin #3 with Bama at #4. TCU and Clemson being the first 2 left out. If Wisconsin loses, it gets really messy.


just giving you shit but as long as ohio state and bama are left out of the top4, i'm happy. 

i think tcu wins, uga wins, wisconsin wins and clemson wins.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> I'm hoping for Clemson v Auburn part 2 for the Nat'l Championship. Although Auburn is much better than when we beat y'all in week 1.


Diddo, on those thoughts.

If we had played Clemson in week three or four it might have turned out different. But our lose to LSU was careless. I can't figure out our inconsistencies, but we have got some injury's that might cause us some real problems this weekend. AU for the national championship if make it through.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> War Damn Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @jerryb73
> @A.K.A. Overgrowem


yeah man I was a lil concerned bout this one, Auburn looks like the team to beat, unless UGA gets in that ass..


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 3, 2017)

Bama is in!! ROLL TIDE!!

@Bareback


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> i think tcu wins, uga wins, wisconsin wins and clemson wins.


got 2 right. no wonder i always break even when i head to vegas. lol 

mayfield is the lock for heisman. 

poor old bucknuts ddin't make it. all 3 would have crushed them anyways. 

go Tigers!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Bama is in!! ROLL TIDE!!
> 
> @Bareback


Hahaha, maybe it will stay in the SEC.

Ohh my wife said I can't play with you anymore if you're going to use foul language.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, maybe it will stay in the SEC.
> 
> Ohh my wife said I can't play with you anymore if you're going to use foul language.


Lol, two in from the SEC that should cause some discussions..


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, two in from the SEC that should cause some discussions..


Love College ball. Walked on a team a long time ago but no fan of any certain team. I'm thinking Bama and Georgia in the Championship. I LOVE the stable of backs Georgia has, they have 4 really good ones. They can line up and pound you or go up tempo. Oklahoma has the edge at QB but i like that Georgia defense. Oklahoma ain't seen a defense like this. They are disciplined, fast and aggressive with good size. I like how they play the deep ball in the back end and get after the passer. Smart should get a raise here in a year or two. Nick Saban is organized like a mother fucker and going into his matchup with a month to prepare (they all are). That's like reporting for camp and getting ready for a season opener, even a few days longer. It's a long time in regards to football. Your younger players mature a lot and learn more in that time. The Tide has had some injuries on defense and they will get some of those healed. They want get back after losing at Jordan Hare. Bama is mad and hungry. That QB for Bama is a monster. Clemson QB isn't as talented as the one they had last year. Tide wins it all AND THEY SHOULD ! They get the best recruits in the country. If i was a high school 5 star recruit with a legit chance of going pro i would jump at the chance to go to Alabama. I know their schedule was suspect because the teams on it had their share of struggles and Georgia will play em tough but they get it done.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 15, 2017)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> I’m really convinced Auburn is the best team in the country as of today. Very disappointed The U wet the bed against Pitt. College football is better when The U is relevant.


I agree. They played Bama, at Clemson, Georgia, at LSU. Beat number one twice. No team would of come out of that unscathed.


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Dec 20, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I agree. They played Bama, at Clemson, Georgia, at LSU. Beat number one twice. No team would of come out of that unscathed.


Although I’m thankful the bogus BCS is a thing of the past, I don’t see how the committee decided to start the playoff era off with just 4 teams. Increase the field to 8 teams and let the real fun begin!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm gonna pick Clemson v UGA in the final. I'm a Clemson grad so gotta pick them. Playing Bama 3 years in a row is a pretty daunting task for any team. If we can shut down the run, i don't think Hurts is a great passer. 

dont' think Okla has a chance to stop the run game. but, let's see if Mayfield deserves to be the Heisman and doesn't make any mistakes


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2018)

@Bareback UCF came to play.. Sorry bro, Bama will represent for the state 

Don't tell your wife.. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bareback UCF came to play.. Sorry bro, Bama will represent for the state
> 
> Don't tell your wife.. Lol


Lol.

Yeah man my wife is pissed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah man my wife is pissed.


Bama/UGA final? All SEC.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Bama/UGA final? All SEC.


No shit are you fo real?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No shit are you fo real?


Lol, Clemson is number 1, Oklahoma does have heisman.. But yeah..


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bareback UCF came to play.


Auburn was simply beat all to hell.

They played then number 1 UGA and won, but got beat up doing it.

The very next game they played number 1 Alablama and won, but got beat up even more doing it.

The very next game they played UGA again and lost and got beat up even more.

Nobody in college football came even close to going through what Auburn did.


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Jan 8, 2018)

Does UGA have a chance tonight?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 9, 2018)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> Does UGA have a chance tonight?


the refs thought not.


----------

